# AFC Chocolate Labrador for Stud (CA) (OR) and (MT)



## Mari (Mar 28, 2015)

*AFC Arnold's Burly Tabster MH Chocolate Lab for Stud (CA) (OR) and (MT)*

AFC Arnold's Burly Tabster MH is a Chocolate labrador at Stud.

Tab is completely amateur trained and handled. Tab has a long list of accomplishments! He is a great marking dog with a lot of style! Tab also has earned All-Age points. Tab is on the Derby list with 11 points in 7 events. Tab has 30 straight AKC Master passes! Tab hunts every season. He is a beautiful muscular boy! 

OFA Hips - Excellent, 
OFA Elbows - Normal
CERF Normal
EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear

For more information on Tab and to see photos please visit his website at arnoldsoverthehilllabs.com or email Rick Arnold at [email protected]


----------

